# .::REMUS B8 A4 Exhaust::.



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*








We are the North American distributor for REMUS exhaust. REMUS exhaust are manufactured in Austria of the highest quality materials, offering substantial weight savings as well as power and torque gains across the rev range. All Remus stainless exhaust are made of T304 stainless steel for the body and tubing and T416/441 stainless steel for the tips. 

We are here to present our two applications for B8 A4.
Sport exhaust with 2x 84 mm angled style tail pipes(part#: 046008 0556) and DUAL exhaust set up with 1 angle cut 102 mm tail pipe on each side (part#: 048208 0570SR/048208 0570SL).
Fits all 1.8T, 2.0T and 3.2l from 2007 and up
































We are offering an exclusive discount to all Fourtitude forum members. 
Please PM or email me at [email protected] to get a special price quote.*


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*.::REMUS B8 S4 Exhaust::.*

*








We are the North American distributor for REMUS exhaust. REMUS exhaust are manufactured in Austria of the highest quality materials, offering substantial weight savings as well as power and torque gains across the rev range. Our shot-blasted REMUS Titanium2 system convinces with sophisticated surface treatment and offers an exclusive appearance matched with increased performance and the reduced weight benefit of titanium. Consistent lightweight construction taken directly from REMUS racing exhaust systems, as well as specific geometries and tailored internals which are matched to the engine specifications, leads to a high end exhaust system for inspiring sport oriented drivers. All Remus stainless exhaust are made of T304 stainless steel for the body and tubing and T416/441 stainless steel for the tips. 

We are presenting our titanium2 Quad sport exhaust with each dual 84 mm tips on each side (part#: 049108 0584LRTI) for S4 B8 Quattro Sedan/Avant, 3.0l TFSI*
*Weight reduction: This product only weighs 22lb total. 























We are offering an exclusive discount to all Fourtitude forum members. 
Please PM or email me at [email protected] to get a special price quote.*


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*.::REMUS A5 Exhaust::.*

*








We are the North American distributor for REMUS exhaust. REMUS exhaust are manufactured in Austria of the highest quality materials, offering substantial weight savings as well as power and torque gains across the rev range. All Remus stainless exhaust are made of T304 stainless steel for the body and tubing and T416/441 stainless steel for the tips. 

We are here to present our two applications for the B8 A5. Fits all 1.8l TFSI, 2.0 TFSI and 3.2l FSI from 2007
Sport exhaust with 2x 84 mm angled style tail pipes(part#: 046008 0556) and DUAL exhaust set up with 1 angle cut 102 mm tail pipe on each side (part#: 048208 0570SR/048208 0570SL).





























We are offering an exclusive discount to all Fourtitude forum members. 
Please PM or email me at [email protected] to get a special price quote.*


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*.::REMUS S5 Exhaust::.*

*








We are the North American distributor for REMUS exhaust. REMUS exhaust are manufactured in Austria of the highest quality materials, offering substantial weight savings as well as power and torque gains across the rev range. Our shot-blasted REMUS Titanium2 system convinces with sophisticated surface treatment and offers an exclusive appearance matched with increased performance and the reduced weight benefit of titanium. Consistent lightweight construction taken directly from REMUS racing exhaust systems, as well as specific geometries and tailored internals which are matched to the engine specifications, leads to a high end exhaust system for inspiring sport oriented drivers. All Remus stainless exhaust are made of T304 stainless steel for the body and tubing and T416/441 stainless steel for the tips. 

Here I'm introducing our Full Titanium sport exhaust left/right with 2 84mm tailpipes on each side for B8/8.5 S5 Quattro Coupe from 2007 and up.
REMUS part#: 049108 0584LRTI
This product only weighs for 22lb total and is designed for substantial weight reduction and performance gain.



Sound Video


























We are offering an exclusive discount to all Fourtitude forum members. 
Please PM or email me at [email protected] to get a special price quote.*


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*.::REMUS Q5 Exhaust::.*

*








We are the North American distributor for REMUS exhaust. REMUS exhaust are manufactured in Austria of the highest quality materials, offering substantial weight savings as well as power and torque gains across the rev range. All Remus stainless exhaust are made of T304 stainless steel for the body and tubing and T416/441 stainless steel for the tips. 

We are presenting our performance exhaust system for Q5 (part#: 946009 0598CL/CR). The Q5 sport exhausts with REMUS Street Race tailpipes convince at first sight with unique optical characteristics. The tailpipe with a diameter of 98 mm is a composite construction of brush-finished stainless steel and carbon. In this case the carbon insert is press fitted into the laser cut stainless steel casing, which creates individual and appealing optics.

Fits all Q5 Type 8R 2.0l TFSI 207 HP 08 and up
































We are offering an exclusive discount to all Fourtitude forum members. 
Please PM or email me at [email protected] to get a special price quote.*


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. All PM sent. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. All PM sent. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. All PM sent. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. All PM sent. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Hope yall had a great weekend. All PM sent. Feel free to contact me for the most updated pricing. Cheers!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Hope yall had a great weekend. All PM sent. Feel free to contact me for the most updated pricing. Cheers!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy Tuesday! PM me or email me at [email protected] for more info and pricing. Cheers!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy Tuesday! PM me or email me at [email protected] for more info and pricing. Cheers!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. All PM sent.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

We appreciate all the interest and inquiry. All PM sent. Let me know if you have any other question about REMUS exhaust.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

We appreciate all the interest and inquiry. All PM sent. Let me know if you have any other question about REMUS exhaust.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

We appreciate all the interest and inquiry. All PM sent. Let me know if you have any other question about REMUS exhaust.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the purchase, interest and inquiry. Let me know if you have anymore question about our exhaust. I'm always here to help. Cheers!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the purchase, interest and inquiry. Let me know if you have anymore question about our exhaust. I'm always here to help. Cheers!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the purchase, interest and inquiry. Let me know if you have anymore question about our exhaust. I'm always here to help. Cheers!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the purchase, interest and inquiry. Let me know if you have anymore question about our exhaust. I'm always here to help. Cheers!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest and inquiry over the weeks. Let me know how I can assist further anytime. Cheers!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the purchase, interest and inquiry over the weeks. Let me know how I can assist further anytime. Cheers!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the purchase, interest and inquiry over the weeks. Let me know how I can assist further anytime. Cheers!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. Let me know if you have anymore question about our exhaust. Cheers!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

REMUS TO THE TOP. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

REMUS TO THE TOP. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

REMUS TO THE TOP. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

REMUS TO THE TOP. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

All PM sent. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

All PM sent. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

All PM sent. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

All PM sent. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

All PM sent. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

REMUS to the top! Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

REMUS to the top! Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest in REMUS. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest in REMUS. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest in REMUS. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest in REMUS. All PM sent. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest in REMUS. All PM sent. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest in REMUS. All PM sent. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest in REMUS. All PM sent. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

REMUS to the top. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

REMUS to the top. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

REMUS to the top. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry.


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

How much for this shipped to Michigan?

B8 A4
Sport exhaust with 2x 84 mm angled style tail pipes(part#: 046008 0556)


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

cfurman said:


> How much for this shipped to Michigan?
> 
> B8 A4
> Sport exhaust with 2x 84 mm angled style tail pipes(part#: 046008 0556)


Shipping will be around $40. We don't have the single side exhaust in stock at the moment. Would you consider our dual exhaust?


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

REMUS USA said:


> Shipping will be around $40. We don't have the single side exhaust in stock at the moment. Would you consider our dual exhaust?


No, I want to keep the rear valence stock.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

cfurman said:


> No, I want to keep the rear valence stock.


Got it. We will have more coming in within next two months. PM me your contact info so that I can put you on our back order list and we will give you a call once we have it.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*My name is Mike and I am the new contact person here at Remus USA going forward.*

Please feel free to contact me with any a questions that you may have. Thanks


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Hello. My name is Mike and I am the new contact person at Remus USA.*

Please feel free to contact me with any questions that you may have. Thank you.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Hello. My name is Mike and I am the new contact person at Remus USA.*

Please feel free to contact me with any questions that you may have. Thank you.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Hello. My name is Mike and I am the new contact person at Remus USA.*

Please feel free to contact me with any questions that you may have. Thank you.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Which is the cost of this exhaust system?
Thanks!
Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------

